# Looking for a decent carp rod(s)



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys, I am in need of a couple carp rods, I think i can make due w/ my reels. I am used to have big heavy cat rods for my carping, but I want to get a couple avg carp rods. 

I am willing to trade my Bass Pro Cat Maxx rods & a Quantum Big Cat rod for a couple decent carp rods, any suggestions on brands/models? 

I dont want to spend a lot of $, which si why I was hoping to trade a couple cat rods, would a trade be a good diea or would I be wise to just buy a couple. I would mostly ber fishing rivers for carp, so I dont need a 12 ft that will cast 7,000 yards.

Thanks

Bryan -Soon to be Carper


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I use my cat rods,like yours, along with my 6500's spooled with Power Braid. I use hair rigs and dead bolt rigs and do just fine. CATKING


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I just got two new rods off ebay in the mail today from a follow CAG'r. Check the CAG Tackle Trading Post. That's where I found the link to the rods on ebay. Nice rods and I couldn't beat the price ($65 for two shipped).

The 12 footers do have other advantages over the casting distance. The rod are very light action which allows for casting delicate baits like packbait. Also the light/fast combination is key to playing the fish without pulling the hook from those succulent lips.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, just use your Bow ...Just kidding.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Im gettign ready. I am almost affraid to dig into the CAG site. I'm affraid that I'll jump into Carping like I did catting, which means I'll be droppiong lots of $!!!!!! But I love catching those river carp1 Its a blast!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Just remember to keep it simple if you don't want to spend a ton of money on euro gear.  Carp fishing can be as cheap or as expensive as you want it to be. LOL. The expensive side (Euro side) is definately a "fun" way to go


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Jezz Bryan, if you can afford 800 dollar cattin rods you can pluck down a few hundred for some euro rods  Might as well get a couple Daiwa Grand wave reels to go with them  ..But you will also need backup carp outfits also..Might as well buy 4 of them


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

You saw all the gear I had at the GMR outing last year and that was nothing (Though I can make everything in one trip now).


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

You blew me away last year. I was sitting there hearing the alarm going, & figured i'd have to set the hook, but out of nowhere you were hauling butt down from the parking lot! I couldnt beleive that you had a wireless earpeice for that thing! I loved it!


----------

